# GP Bodykits



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't know one person that dislikes sharp look of most GP sport bodykits. Only problem being is that they are around $2000US (us poor bastards in Canada its even more), not shipped installed or painted. So I searched ebay and found GP sport STYLE bodykits, apparently made out of high quality fiberglass. VIS Racing makes a NISMO style bodykit knock-off and is actually supposed to fit well but doesn't have the NISMO name tag. What do you guys think, this GP Sport knock-off kit looks the same but I not so sure if its too good to be true. Just search "GP Bodykits 240sx" on Ebay to see what I mean. Knock off kits built well are SWEET!


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

dont get a real one unless u have the money - "i scraped my uber JDM 2000$ body kit!!! boohoo" 
dont get a fake one ie.) vis,etc - "my kit doesnt fit right!!! boohoo"

version select is a japanese company that makes knock offs ( they have a gp sport knock off ). EXCELLENT quality/fitment. 100000000000x better than vis,gtp,etc. tougefactory sells them for 850$


----------

